

Show HN: I built something for you - JoshCole

I was interested in learning Clojure, learning how to scrape websites, and making something that might be useful so I built a site that is rather like a StackOverFlow for Hacker News. It scrapes Hacker News discussions into a very naively implemented wiki. One thing I like about the site is it has tagged search. One thing I don't like is its lack of polish. Right now submitting articles is disabled until pg is done experimenting.<p>Link: http://173.255.212.42/<p>PS: I'm looking for a summer internship.
======
gregpilling
Clickable link <http://173.255.212.42/>

